# Woodwind Trio



## dudalarson (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello all, I'm new here and also a novice in the field of composition. Specially concert music. I finished this piece for flute, clarinet and bassoon and would appreciate any comments or suggestions. It wasn't performed yet, so I'm also looking for someone who would like to play it and then know if it really works. Thanks in advance!


----------

